# Anyone doing the 5x5 concept of weight lifting?



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2016)

I'll start by saying that I am not following the official program - but I had started getting really bored with my routine a few months ago and found 5x5 in a Google search.  My version entails:

-  5x5 deadhang pullups  with super set 5x5 dips

- 5 sets of 15 pushups

- 5x5 barbell curls

- 5x5 leg press

5 sets of 60 second planks -

I rest 90 seconds between sets and focus on form and slow movement on the return of the weight (or on the "down" of body weight exercises)

Granted I've only been doing this a few months, but I have noticed a difference in strength and and arm/chest definition since I have started.  I am agreeable to the idea that part of the change may simply due to the fact that I retooled a workout I have not changed up much over the past 5 years, but thought I'd share and get any feedback or ideas.

Is StrongLifts 5x5 The Right Training Program For You?

To add -

I don't do this every workout, but once or twice a week I have found some enjoyment in lifting heavier with this program.


----------



## CDG (Jul 25, 2016)

This is essentially the Texas Method.  Texas Method is generally for intermediate to advanced lifters.  Beginners benefit more from the Starting Strength formula of 3 x 5.  However, based on your goals, training history, and current abilities, 5 x 5 will work just fine.  It sounds like it is, so there's no need to go changing again right now.  If you're looking for conditioning workouts to go with a 3 x 5 or 5 x 5 format, look into CrossFit Football programming.

The Texas Method | T Nation

About | Starting Strength

CrossFit Football - Strength & Conditioning for the Power Athlete™


----------

